
From Python Script to Maintainable Package – Podcast - variedthoughts
https://testandcode.com/80
======
variedthoughts
This episode is a story about packaging, and flit, tox, pytest, and coverage.
And an alternate solution to "using the src".

Python makes it easy to build simple tools for all kinds of tasks. And it's
great to be able to share small projects with others on your team, in your
company, or with the world.

When you want to take a script from "just a script" to maintainable package,
there are a few steps, but none of it's hard.

Also, the structure of the code layout changes to help with the growth and
support.

Instead of just talking about this from memory, I thought it'd be fun to
create a new project and walk through the steps, and report back in a kind of
time lapse episode. It should be fun.

Here are the steps we walk through:

0.1 Initial script and tests

0.2 build wheel with flit

0.3 build and test with tox

0.4 move source module into a package directory

0.5 move tests into tests directory

